# Little Mary Margaret



## sickpuppy (Jul 21, 2005)

Little Mary Margaret was not the best student in Catholic School. 
Usually she slept through the class. One day her teacher, a Nun, 
called on her while she was sleeping. 


 "Tell me Mary Margaret, who created the universe?" 


 When Mary Margaret didn't stir, little Johnny, who was her friend 
 sitting behind her, took his pencil and jabbed her in the rear. 

 "God Almighty!" shouted Mary Margaret. 

 The Nun said, "Very good" and continued teaching her class. 

 A little later the Nun asked Mary Margaret, "Who is our Lord and 
 Savior?" 

 But Mary didn't stir from her slumber. Once again, Johnny came to her 
 res! cue and stuck Mary Margaret in the butt. 

 "Jesus Christ!!!" shouted Mary Margaret and the Nun once again 
 said, "Very good," and Mary Margaret fell back asleep. 

 The Nun asked her a third question... 

 "What did Eve say to Adam after she had her twenty-third child?" 

 Again, Johnny came to the rescue. This time Mary Margaret jumped up 
 and shouted, "If you stick that damn thing in me one more time, I'll 
 break it in half!" 

 The Nun fainted.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 21, 2005)

:shock:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## soflaquer (Jul 22, 2005)

:roll:  :lol:   Good One!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 28, 2005)

:lol:   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------

